#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  energy

## Ravana

Hi all
I have been experiencing a lot of tiredness latley, due to working rituals that I have used my own energy in.
I have slept for 24 hrs at a time which is unusual for me because I usualy have about 6 hours sleep.
I have my own path in the occult to follow so I dont read up much on other methods, but am still open. so I am hoping someone could give some practical/book advise on raising energy from other sources.
I dont wish to buy books on different aspects of the occult that are useless
so I would be interested in any recommendations of books or explenations on raising energy.

----------


## VIRAL

Imagining kundalini energy rising up your spine and out the top of your head might help, as may spinning around clockwise (Deisol). Also, Astragalus will definitely accomplish the effect you are looking for. The tea or infusion will work and the boiled root is edible.

----------


## Ravana

Thanks SDM and Viral

----------

